# Lost my 14 year old baby two days ago :(



## Sparky 08 (Aug 15, 2017)

So sorry for your loss, losing them are the hardest thing to do, they give so much love no matter what, I lost mine 9 yr old back in August and still having a hard time with it .


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Murphy, it's the hardest thing i have ever gone through.

It's a long journey to find peace and for your heart to heal but the day will come. 

I'll be happy to help you with posting pictures.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss. I understand how hard it is to let them go.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Murphy*

I am SO SORRY about your sweet Murphy. I have rescued two Goldens so I know the love you have for him.
Please email me the date you lost Murphy, your screen name Murphyboy, and the picture you have of him and I will post it in your thread. Murphy had a wonderful and long life with you.
You can't private msg. me until you have 15 posts.

Hope you do rescue/adopt, again. My hubby and I can never be without a dog!

We adopted our second Golden the day after our Smooch went to the Bridge.


My Smooch and Snobear will watch over Murphy at the Bridge.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss, it hurts so much whey they are gone, they are such a huge part of our lives.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MurphyMom*

I added Murphy to the Bridge.
Trying to attach the two pics you sent me.
He was a beautiful boy!!


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

They are our babies, aren't they, even when adopted at 3 and weighing 100+ pounds! You did the right thing. No proud creature wants to live in a pool of waste he can't get away from. 

Here's hoping that the good memories sustain you, and eventually you find peace.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

OH Murphy... what a gorgeous, gorgeous boy. I am just so, so sorry for your loss. I truly am. 

No one will ever take his place but I can't encourage you enough to start the process of looking around now, absolutely you all need time to mourn, but don't wait too long, it's so hard to have an empty home when you are a dog person. And I am a big believer in love healing a broken heart. I have two dogs at once now for the first time in my life and highly recommend it. I will never be just a one dog home again if I can help it. 

My heart goes out to you all on your loss, there is just something special about Goldens and your Murphy sounds like he was extra special.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I am so sorry about the loss of your precious Murphy! He was a very regal looking golden! I wish you peace.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

I am so sorry you had to say good bye to your awesome Golden "Murphy". He was a very handsome fellow with a great dignified look. Many here understand your loss. I hope time helps you feel better. Your time with him was magical and no one can take that away from you. He loved all you did for him in giving him a great life.

Godspeed to Murphy

dlm ny country


What we have once enjoyed,  we can never lose. All that we love deeply  becomes a part of us. ” – Helen Keller


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry you had to say goodbye to Murphy. He will live in your hearts foever!! RIP Murphy


----------

